# Golf G60 not very healthy



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

Had alittle accident, and now not VERY happy,
this is why i have not been on line for a while,
Still here but have a few problems.
Also here is a link for more details.
Mark
http://www.edition38.com/board/viewtopic.php?t=36694&highlight=


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

OMG Mark, looks nasty. Hope your ok!!!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

you know im gutted for you mate, hope its getting sorted


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh dear, that looks nasty... Sorry to see that, mate. Hope you're ok though.


----------



## Soupie69uk (Mar 26, 2006)

Gosh everyone told me T-cut is bad for your car!!!

Sorry mate but couldnt resist.

Bet you are devistated that MK2 was so clean.

The insurance going to write it off?

And what ur neighbour say?

Cheers.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Hopefully the damage is superficial - in so far as restricted to the bodywork and radiator? And not chassis and engine... I'm gutted for you, that was a truly mint car - but with TLC, it will be again mate.


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*neighbour*

he was going ape **** at first.
i explained what happend, and that i will pay for the damage. 
Spoke to his wife later.and spoke to him the next morning, he seemedto have calmed down.But did mention that he will contact the police, @ that point, i told ok if he wanted to waste their time and walked off.
Not spoken to me all week, oh well he will get over it, 
Just waiting for the bloody incurance to get back to me.only been 1 week so far ( the blood# #ankers)
Mark, serching germany for parts


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm sure that compared to the car, the wall will be easy and considerably cheaper to fix, and accidents do happen... If you'd mashed your car into our wall, we'd be more sympathetic about the car, not the bleedin' wall! Hope the search comes up good...


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Bad news dude,..hope it all works out with insurance so you can get it back on the road.


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

gutted mate, well n truely, hope the damage is consmetic and not structural


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

The screen pilars and screen look intact... Is the roof straight? Chassis legs? Watch if the insurance writes it off, they may not let you buy it back which would be truly gutting... I truly hope to se that car alive and well to fight another day, am really gutted to see it mate...


----------



## icedub (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm gutted for you mark, it was looking mint at Ultimate Dubs. I hope it's not too bad fella. 

Keith.


----------



## dubber31 (Jan 8, 2006)

I agree with Dave hope its superficial!! At least the 'charger is on the other side!!
Gutted to hear about it!! Hope you are ok though, you can always replace a car!!!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

truly gutted for you mate, i really am, its still shining like a good un' from shauns recent work too  

hope u get it all sorted out and can buy it back from the insurance company or something :thumb:


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo. That was so unlucky mate. Could of been a lot worse for you though although probably dosn't seem like it at the minute. Hope you get what it is worth so you can do a proper repair job. Feel for you.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Gutted for ya fella, hope you can get it sorted out!!


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

So sorry to hear you're news Mark, nothing much else I can say.

Dave


----------



## Triple Trouble (Feb 20, 2006)

Sorry to read that. Main thing is no-one was injured.


----------



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

Good luck mate, neighbour sounds like a right bumhole! Chin up pal.


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Ah mate, sorry to see this.

Glad your ok.....keep us up to speed on whats happening a bit of group therapy never hurt nobody (didnt when I was in rehab)


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Sorry to see this, Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## funkysi (Mar 18, 2006)

I spoke to you on the phone just after it happened. Truely gutted for you mate. Hope you get something sorted.

Si


----------



## Ady182 (Feb 28, 2006)

Gutted mate, hope you get it sorted out


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*Comments*

Thanks for all your comments.
It does mean allot to hear .
I only had a saw neck for 3 days, 
Just been to Santa Pod yestoday ( trying to sell some wheels ect to raise some money for the repairs ( and at the same time to make some space )
People who i even did not know were coming up to see me to say Sorry for my bad new's.
Some saying they loved that car ( it must of been more popular that i knew ) .
It was a nice and sad feeling to know that so many people knew me and the car.
Right going to play up #uck with the Insurance,see if i can get the ball rolling.:wall:

Will keep you all posted on any new's.

Mark

ps. was going to change my sig picture,but with respect to the car, would not be fair.


----------



## M40COO (Mar 21, 2006)

bummer of a story .... it's a lovely car.
Probably wont be able to assess damage until they get it up and measured.

Good luck


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*Insurance monkey's*



M40COO said:


> bummer of a story .... it's a lovely car.
> Probably wont be able to assess damage until they get it up and measured.
> 
> Good luck


This true. I need to strip the whole front down/ out, engine / box and all other bits all have to come out , then i will see how bads it is before being measured on a jig ( which has beed already arranged ) good to know people in this situation.
Just rang the ###king insurance again, now beed told that some one will come out to inspect the vehicle on friday the 7th on this month.
till waiting for the Engineer to call me( which i have asked for) just to mention to him or her , that the need to be aware of what they are coming to look at ( as in ) special german import, so hope fully they may have a small idea that it is not a normal 1990 golf gti!! .
Then go from their, all ready buying spare panels and parts ect. boy the garage is filling up quickly
Mark


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Mark, not wishing to teach you to suck eggs however remove everything you have not declared on your insurance which is not standard (if anything) and in that I mean things you may of not even have thought of.

Having had experience with insurance companies and the repairs of cars they will do EVERYTHING possible not to pay out-especially if they can find a small clause you breach....


----------



## craigM (Dec 19, 2005)

sorry to here this mate, craig v was telling me about it lastweek.
hope you get it fixed.


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*Finally !!! Insurance inspection*

BOY am i pleased today          
Insurance man came out today (WHAT A TOP BLOKE, I MUST SAY ) looked at the car ,asked me a few questions about it and the history.

I told him all about the car and i fetched it myself from Germany 3 years ago, blar di blar,and all that,

He agreed straight away , that is too nice not to repair,and it is far from a Right Off, ( at which point i was smileing so much inside ) .

Repair cost i tlod him ( approx ) and he rang me bang this after noon and told me that all is well and a cheque will be in the post on Monday to repair the 60  .

So the beast will be back on the road in a couple a months if not sooner.

allready been buying patrs and genuine panels, will start to strip very soon,just need to clear my work load.

Pictures will be posted as the repair takes place.

Mark ( a very happier chappy ):driver:


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

amazing mate well chuffed for you


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Fantastic news!! :thumb:


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

So pleased today, got through loads of work too, 12 hours flat out (playing catch up ),
Now going out for a FEW cheaky pints in town.:thumb:


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

well deserved if i dont say so myself


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

Total result! Who were you insured with btw? Always looking for recommendations.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

mate sorry to see your motor like that , im sure you will get it fixed


----------



## JKing (Jan 19, 2006)

well happy 4 u mate, which insurance company is it by the way as it sounds like you're with a good one which makes a nice change.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

thats such good news mate, well chuffed you got a proper insurance company that can appreciate the beast


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Chuffed for you too mate, not seen this thread until today, went from the jaw dropping at seeing the first pic and then smiling at your news.

Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

Throbbe said:


> Total result! Who were you insured with btw? Always looking for recommendations.


Performance insurance through Norwich Union:thumb:

end of the day , a result, may even be @ inters ?

Mark


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

JKing said:


> well happy 4 u mate, which insurance company is it by the way as it sounds like you're with a good one which makes a nice change.


performance insurance via Norwich Union


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

182_blue said:


> thats such good news mate, well chuffed you got a proper insurance company that can appreciate the beast


Hey Shawn. good new's all round, ypu may have it back to clean up AGAIN. so many people did comment how clean it looked:thumb: 
will be in touch.
Thanks buddy 
Mark:driver:


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Chuffed for you too mate, not seen this thread until today, went from the jaw dropping at seeing the first pic and then smiling at your news.
> 
> Hope you get it sorted soon.


Hope fully will back on track in 2 month's. now just wondering, if to do any more engine mod's whilst it out????? ummmmmmmmmm too tempting. uprate it to approx 250-260 bhp. need to find a slippy dif next. Either way, wil back on the road, and fun to be had  :driver:


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Excellent news Mark!!!


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Good news dude...post some pics up as you go about the "Resurrection" process


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

ach upgrade while its off the road hehe thats what i do


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

PuntoGT said:


> ach upgrade while its off the road hehe thats what i do


Either way, that work will start to cost min of £600 ( big valve head maybe) new flywheel to be lightend!! new sachs uprated clutch ready. see how it goes.

As soon as finish funkisi's wheels , i will get the spanner out and strip the front down engine /box and every thig elst coming out,so ready for the body shop. going to chester to get a load of genuine vw panels. may even dip pver to germany and get some other bits. Already got a new Golf rallye intercooler :doublesho £500 over here ,that's a second hand 1 too:doublesho 
Will update with pic's as the work goes on.

A much happier Mark:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

thats good then, so you will get chance to do a bit of engine stuff too, keep us informed


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

Mattieuk said:


> Good news dude...post some pics up as you go about the "Resurrection" process


Will do as soon as i get cracking, warmer weather and lighter nights here i come :thumb:


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

182_blue said:


> thats good then, so you will get chance to do a bit of engine stuff too, keep us informed


Hi Shaun.

need to some some wheels out yet as i have sold my show wheels ( those glitery one's ) oh well, will only take e few days to do some other's, just don't know how to do my next set?? colour scheme?? any idea's


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

PuntoGT said:


> ach upgrade while its off the road hehe thats what i do


The rate your going we'll see this golf back on the road before your punto chris :lol:


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

yeah yeah rub it in clark


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

myxa said:


> Hi Shaun.
> 
> need to some some wheels out yet as i have sold my show wheels ( those glitery one's ) oh well, will only take e few days to do some other's, just don't know how to do my next set?? colour scheme?? any idea's


Hmmm, i think electric orange would look quite cool :lol:


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

myxa said:


> Hope fully will back on track in 2 month's. now just wondering, if to do any more engine mod's whilst it out????? ummmmmmmmmm too tempting. uprate it to approx 250-260 bhp. need to find a slippy dif next. Either way, wil back on the road, and fun to be had  :driver:


Turbo it. :thumb: Best way to get big power out of G60's as they dead easy/cheap to get over 200bhp, but much beyond 220 starts to get costly. Alex (Altrezia) on E38 has a nice Mk1 turbo. You can always keep the charger to return it to standard-ish, or sell it on to finance some of the bits.


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

182_blue said:


> Hmmm, i think electric orange would look quite cool :lol:


do you think that colour will go with a black car???

Will start to strip the car in about 2-3 weeks time. So ready for the body shop:car:


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

Throbbe said:


> Turbo it. :thumb: Best way to get big power out of G60's as they dead easy/cheap to get over 200bhp, but much beyond 220 starts to get costly. Alex (Altrezia) on E38 has a nice Mk1 turbo. You can always keep the charger to return it to standard-ish, or sell it on to finance some of the bits.


Good idea, but will keep the G ( better noise )


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

myxa said:


> do you think that colour will go with a black car???
> 
> Will start to strip the car in about 2-3 weeks time. So ready for the body shop:car:


guess your right LOL


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Glad your getting it sorted Mark ;-)


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Oouch....unlucky mate.


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*G60 update*

































car is now at the body shop. ready to be worked on.

Aslo been away for a mega chill out ( back to my Parents home land ## Ukraine) :wave: :wave:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

glad the work is underway on the car, and holiday looked nice to mate


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice to see the work in progress, and great pics of the Ukraine


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

As above, great to see things on the up for you, keep us posted.


----------



## Mav R32 (Mar 18, 2006)

Glad your getting it sorted mark:thumb: look forward to seeing it finished and back on the road.


----------



## Nick666 (Apr 7, 2006)

Glad you're getting it sorted out - good thing you know your way around a car! I wouldnt have the faintest idea where to start


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Mark I couldn't see the pics but it looks like it was a similar thing that has happened to us..........an "ARROW" shaped wall..........our car (Audi) sat happily at the side of the house for 3hours then on the stroke of 6 it just went and rolled back about 7 to 8 yards.......hit the "arrow" shaped wall and the boot lock ended up 1 inch from the rear screen :doublesho ..........but hey it was a second car so we had to laugh WITH the neighbour who's wall did the damage  

We had to get a police escort up to the local Audi garage to get an estimate  ......with the force the wrap round bumpers had sprung out making the car twice as wide as normal........we got some funny looks I can tell you  

Bryan

PS that wall stands to this day having hit, hit and hit again and again and again.........bl00dy thing is indistructable..........BUT we know it's there :lol:


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

good to see you getting it sorted. what panel work needed doing in the end?


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

enc said:


> good to see you getting it sorted. what panel work needed doing in the end?


bonnet, complete front end, Golf Rallye intercooler,ran / fan. rear engine mounting snapped in half,n/s wing. n/s chassis leg. once jigged, complete front painted and both side will be done,

May have just a Rallye as a run a round.:car:


----------



## Drew (Apr 12, 2006)

Sorry to learn about your crash. Hope everything get sorted o.k.


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

sad times mate, glad you are ok though


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

Rasher said:


> sad times mate, glad you are ok though


now that's some torque figure


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*G60 In The Body Shop Update*

Here are some picture's of ther G60 in the bodyshop, as work goes on,  



























http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b83/myxa1969/markbodyshop4.jpg[/IMG

Getting thier,


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

that looks scary, but at least its getting sorted


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

May look scary, but is going far better and easier than expected.:thumb: 

Just looks very rough in the inbetween stage. only part that should be replaced inside the engine bay, should be the battery tray ( that's the bit that has been cut out inthe picture's ).

So all in well so far, Will keep you all up dated as the work goes on..

Shaun, how's the focus ST ? is it what you expected ?:wave: :car:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Im glad its going well mate, looks like a good time to be painting the engine etc ;-)

The ST is good thanks, just planning on whether to chip it and put a new cooler on ?, just a little worried about the warranty etc, what would your chaps do if they saw a new cooler when doing warranty work ?, and would you look for a chipped engine if there was an engine fault

oh, and do you think doing this is possible on the ST alloys ?(ps its a diamond cut middle, with a greyish paint on the inners ,like the GTi alloys)


----------



## Phoenix-one (May 7, 2006)

Most warranties get blown out the water when you change to performance parts, and sadly chips and intercoolers will be classed as performance parts...Kinda sucks I know..


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

yeh i know phoenix, but certain dealers turn a blind eye ;-), and as myxa is a trained ford techy i was just wondering what his thoughts were


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

182_blue said:



> yeh i know phoenix, but certain dealers turn a blind eye ;-), and as myxa is a trained ford techy i was just wondering what his thoughts were


I will ask descretely, and let you know, all depends on what warranty work is done, and if the mods have any effect on the warranty work.problem concern( if it was me working on it, I would not be able to see any none stardard parts on it  .

Yes every thing will be repainted whilst out :thumb:


----------



## JKing (Jan 19, 2006)

glad to see its coming along mate.

Shaun, as regards your warranty, chipping would be very hard to detect I would imagine. Correct me if I'm wrong but it's not actually a chip, just remapped software uploaded to the ECU?? I know on 1.8 20v Turbo VAG engines like mine there isn't actually a chip changed, its just new software uploaded through the OBDII port. You don't even have to open the bonnet!

A new intercooler would be fairly easy to spot but like you said it probably depends on the dealer. You could allways change the cooler back to standard if you have any major engine probs before taking it back?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

jking, myxa, thanks chaps, and yeh the chip would be the bluefin through the obd port


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*G60 Rebuild*

Here are some more pictures of the g60 repaierd and repainted.

Just need to rebuild her,
these pictures were taken 8 days ago.

The car is back @ home ( arrived last wendesday ) started the rebuild on sunday,

Engine back in ,more pic's to follow

Soon to be ready and back on the road:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

looking very nice, glad its sorted, cant wait to see it back together, bet your glad


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

182_blue said:


> looking very nice, glad its sorted, cant wait to see it back together, bet your glad


 Not yet, small head ache with getting all the small bits and bobs together.But going together well. No hurry. will take my time, See come and see you when it's done. see what you think to the paint, and @ the same time putting some wheels together for my self. This time so much extra bling ( some make the last set abit dull 0


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

looking great amte, well chuffed for ya


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

yeh would love to see it, are you happy with the paint ?, and give me a hint on the alloys at least LOL


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

182_blue said:


> yeh would love to see it, are you happy with the paint ?, and give me a hint on the alloys at least LOL


Paint is absolutely mint

Wheels as always will 3 piece, just with more bling, ( so bring on the sun shine )Stainles steel rims( 18k bolts.


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

glad its slowly sorted out! bet your pleased its coming on now!


----------



## Mav R32 (Mar 18, 2006)

coming along nicely Mark looking good,cant wait for the finished pics:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

Excellent progress. Hope to see it at a show later this year (E38?)


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*Nearly Ready Lol*

Here we go,

Back at home.
All back together. just a few minor finished to do.

Then i can start detailing.

Even tried to start her today, but the starter motor did not work

Once all run and test, then i will wax oil the whole under body again and finish the trim off,
Get it Taxed and MOT'd and back on the road

still in the paint oven,









ready for a flat and polish,









back at home,























































:car:


----------



## Mav R32 (Mar 18, 2006)

Looking good mark,soon be back on the road by the looks of things:thumb: nice one


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

if thats a front mount ic you wont get bigger than that lol looking lovely, she will run like a dream if you got lots of new bits for her,


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

PuntoGT said:


> if thats a front mount ic you wont get bigger than that lol looking lovely, she will run like a dream if you got lots of new bits for her,


It is a Golf rallye ic, just a bit bigger than a standard g60 ic, a touch wider ,and the intake pipe in 10mm(inner diameter bigger) just fits in then a new oil cooler( which only just fits ) stage 4 charger as well :wave:


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

stage 4 charger? only one stage below race spec just make sure u dont go above 4K for 250miles lol


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

good to see it all back together mate, looks very nice


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

It is just fantastic to see your motor back together, great work fella!


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*Up and Running. just needs finishing touches*

Before wax oyling the under neath.









About a hour and 5 litres later:doublesho  


































































MOT it and tax it next week, and just give it a proper clean and detail all the trim and wash the inside out,

First show i am going to is @ Tatton park,( 2 weeks time )

Shaun aka 182 blue, i may need to see you. As i will be scared to polish it and put swerl marks in the new paint


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

Glad to see it's sorted :thumb: 

How hard was the waxoil-ing ? Going to do mine before winter.


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

And not forgetting, Build a new set of wheels up.
Here's a taster  
Stripped and ready for some colour.










inner rims gloss black










Then the magic. ( full details of the wheels will be posted when built up,) Not sure what size to go yet 8j or 9j on the rear. 
Either way big dish and very Bling   

















But in normal light ( not sunny- night ) will just look gloss black :doublesho :thumb: 
What you think, will it be toooo much ??
mark:wave:


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

richie.guy said:


> Glad to see it's sorted :thumb:
> 
> How hard was the waxoil-ing ? Going to do mine before winter.


Very easy, just very messy, Advice, go to any paint shop/supplier, and buy a paper painting suit!!!!

Waxoyl = spray kit is approx £15, 5 litres of oyl is approx £17.
I used clear for inside of all the doors ect, and black under neath.
:thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Glad to see shes back on the road, looks like alot of late nights there:thumb: 

I really like the wheels


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Top job Mark, can't wait to see the finished article!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

as long as the rainbow metal flake only really shows when the sun or light hits them, i think they will look lush on the car mate!

Glad to see it back and looking better than before :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

lookiing very nice, are those rims together yet ?, oh and dont suppose you got any rims suitable for a fiesta ?, no splittys LOL, its just for the wifes runabout


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

182_blue said:


> lookiing very nice, are those rims together yet ?, oh and dont suppose you got any rims suitable for a fiesta ?, no splittys LOL, its just for the wifes runabout


Sorry no fiesta wheels .
My wheels are not together yet, this week should be done,:wave:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ok, if you do see any zetec (of other new fiesta wheels) wheels knocking around let me know


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Whats that small box on the pipe? Does it have a cat?


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

adamf said:


> Whats that small box on the pipe? Does it have a cat?


?? small box on the pipes , which picture, it did have a cat- no more now( cat by pass fitted,)


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Must be the decat then. Was the G60 sold with a cat as an option or standard?


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

adamf said:


> Must be the decat then. Was the G60 sold with a cat as an option or standard?


Catalist,Charcoal filter ect,ABS,Standard fitment from factory


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

can't remember if our J reg GTi 16v had a CAT. Although it was a long time ago now.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Great to see this car up and running again... these wheels look fantastic if they do that in direct sun but only look gloss black normally. Top stuff! :thumb:


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

looking good matey! bet your chuffed its getting back to sorted now! 
does look like someone kidly bolted a car to the intercooler though! hahah! Its HUGE! 
Love the wheels! goign to look the nuts mate! 

as for the waxoiling! i used to do them at work all the time! Super messy job hahahaha! but well worth it if you want to protect the bottom of the car!!


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

I have only just stumbled on this thread and have read it through, with a tear even, the damage was shocking. then when i read your post about the insurance man agreeing to repair it, thats when the first tears came .

Seeing her striped down in the repair bay was painfull but light was at the end of the tunnel:thumb: .

The wheel pics are great how much flake pop is goin on there eh!!:doublesho 

The pic of her in the baking oven really starting to fill the story.

So pleased for you fella now she is back on the road:car: :driver: .

Superb write up hope you enjoy her now even more than you did before.

Ant


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Amazing transformation:thumb: Wheels looks well bling innit 

Progressing nicely mate.


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

Ouch!!!!

Love the way you`ve still got your disklock on it though!!

Thats pure love

Daz


----------



## Gus (Mar 7, 2006)

Well done mate, looks like alot of works gone into that 



myxa said:


> Very easy, just very messy, Advice, go to any paint shop/supplier, and buy a paper painting suit!!!!


Agreed


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*Nearly All done, back on the road today*

 
Finnaly drove it today properly. Much happier :thumb:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Looks stunning.

Glad you're happy mate:thumb:


----------

